# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Problem hanging lights

## Rayess

I bought 9 individual pendant lights. (See pendant pic below) 
I want to hang them in a cluster as in the Cluster pendant pic below.) 
The problem is each Ceiling plate size is quite large 14.5 cm which means each light will be far apart. 
What can be done.?

----------


## Rayess

Anyone? Please help

----------


## sundancewfs

Depending on the style of the base plate it may be possible the drill and grommet say.... three of the plates and take some of the lights apart and add the wire and bulb part of them onto the modified base plate.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> What can be done.?

  Really you only have two options:
1) remove the existing mounts from all nine pedants and make a new to suit.
2) Buy the one pictured and take back the 9 with the (too) big mounts.

----------


## mattski2008

Go out on a limb and do something different?!?! Drill 9 nice clean holes in your ceiling( just big enough for the cable to go through. Suspend them down where you want them and secure in the roof space on some timber etc??. connect up and enjoy

----------


## Rayess

[QUOTE=Uncle Bob;901430] 
1) remove the existing mounts from all nine pedants and make a new to suit.  
Thanx for your reply. Any ideas for making a new one to suit

----------


## Bloss

Ceiling cord sets in metal or plastic are widely available - just replace your bases with a different narrower one. The plastic bases are available separately - visit a lighting store and point out to them what it is you need - even Bunnies have plain white plastic domes for ceiling cables which would do the job. Eg: black HEMMA Cord set - black - IKEA or whote HEMMA Cord set - white - IKEA

----------


## Rayess

> Ceiling cord sets in metal or plastic are widely available - just replace your bases with a different narrower one. The plastic bases are available separately - visit a lighting store and point out to them what it is you need - even Bunnies have plain white plastic domes for ceiling cables which would do the job. Eg: black HEMMA Cord set - black - IKEA or whote HEMMA Cord set - white - IKEA

  
Hi Bloss, 
Thank you. Really appreciate your solving this for me. This is exactly what I was looking for.... I called Bunnings and numerous  electrical places and not one of them could give me this idea. 
Wonderful forum with knowledgeable people

----------

